# Road Trip Songs (hindi & english)



## Rockstar11 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey guys please post ur fav Road Trip Songs... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/33a.gif
*b.imagehost.org/0226/greatroadsceneallposterse.jpg

some of my fav songs....

Hindi
Dil Chahta hai - Dil Chahta hai

English 
Take It Easy - The Eagles

plz post only Road Trip songs.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16a.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2008)

*JCB song* by Nizlopi 
*Like a stone* by Audioslave
*Show me how to live * by Audioslave
*Postcards from the Wasteland* by Bon Jovi
*Tears Don't Fall* by Bullet For My Valentine
*My Favourite Game* by The Cardigans
*Turn Around *by Collective Soul
*Tanha Dil* by Shaan
*Round Round* by Far East Movement
*Here is Gone* by The Goo Goo Dolls
*What A Scene* by The Goo Goo Dolls
*Here (In Your Arms)* by Hellogoodbye
*Fired Up* (NFS MW Track) by Hush
*Talk Of The Town* by Jack Johnson
*Bones* by The Killer
*Fighting Up In Built Up Area* by Ladytron
*Styles of Beyond - Nine Thou *(NFS MW Track)
*Nothing Could Come Between Us* by Theory Of A Deadman
*Realizer* by The Crystal Method


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 10, 2008)

^^^ thanks 
 Tanha Dil by Shaan 
ise mein kaise bhool gaya...


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

^^anytime (watch the videos too)


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nelly - Ride Wid' Me (Country Grammar)


----------



## jal_desai (Mar 10, 2008)

*Yun Hi Chala Chal Raahi  - Swades
Aapki Kashish - ABA
YMCA
Teriyaki Boyz - Fast & Furious Tokyo Drift*


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> *Yun Hi Chala Chal Raahi  - Swades
> Teriyaki Boyz - Fast & Furious Tokyo Drift*


yup yuhi chala chal is kewl

Teriyaki boyz rocks too (ding... ding... ding ding ding)


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 10, 2008)

I loe Teriyaki boyz....

"Chalte Chalte..Mere ye git yaad rakhna..Kabhi alvida na kehna.. kabhi alvida na kehna"


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks guys...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 17, 2008)

maine dil se kaha - Rog 

Tishnagi - Shaan
yeh song bhi mast hai.. bike pe sun ne ke liye


----------



## mehulved (Mar 17, 2008)

Road Trippin' - RHCP


----------



## sreevirus (Mar 17, 2008)

Bryan Adams - Open Road


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 30, 2008)

Musafir Hoon Yaaro - Parichay

Rock Tha Party - Bombay Rockers


----------

